# Why Uber may see a fresh flood of departures in the not-too-distant future



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

By February of this year, Uber had struck on one way to give restless employees a way to cash out, according to Bloomberg. Those who work at the company for at least four years can sell as much as 10 percent of their shares, though to ensure they don't rush for the exits, they are paid out over many months and have to stay at Uber during that period.

Now, according to a new report in The Information, longtime employees wanting to move on with their lives have another path, thanks to a change in how Uber handles stock options. Specifically, says The Information's sources, Uber is dropping the requirement that employees who quit must exercise their options within 90 days or lose them; instead, the employees will have as much as several years to exercise the options after they've left the company.

It's a major turnaround, and it will impact roughly 10 percent of Uber's roughly 12,000 employees who've been with the company for least three years, says the report. (As it notes, in 2014, the company began to issue restricted stock units, or RSUs, instead of traditional stock options.)

---

Any Uber employee should take the money and run while they have a chance.

*https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/16/w...-of-departures-in-the-not-too-distant-future/*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Is there a lucrative market for Uber employee stock options once these people quit?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber has 12,000 employees? What do they do? This company produces nothing. No wonder they lose money.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Uber has 12,000 employees? What do they do? This company produces nothing. No wonder they lose money.


Do you think all those false Lyft pings order themselves?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Uber has 12,000 employees? What do they do? This company produces nothing. No wonder they lose money.


They need folks to fine tune the algorithms, write canned messages for patrons and partners who email the company so the computer can respond, write copy for the24/7 ads to recruit drivers, come up with new promo and brand expansion ideas, etc.

When you get the email telling you to report to the hub to buy a narcan kit, because of the launch of Uber OD, someone had to be paid to think it was a good idea.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

They need numbers so that when Kalanick rents a huge place to hold meetings and celebrate his accomplishments, the cheering sounds louder.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

This is sure sign of trouble. There is no ipo on the horizon so uber is giving the lifers or those with insider knowledge a parachute before massive restructuring to try to save the company....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> Any Uber employee should take the money and run while they have a chance.
> 
> *https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/16/w...-of-departures-in-the-not-too-distant-future/*


BECAUSE UBER HAS ABSUTELY ZERO RESPECT FOR THE DRIVERS WHO BUILT THEM !

Therefore, Drivers have Zero respect for Uber and less tolerance each and every day !

DONT NEED AN ALGORITHM TO FIGURE IT OUT TRAVIS !

And soon very soon.
There will be no possible way to repair all of the damage being done.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> This is sure sign of trouble. .


Maybe, but it isn't your concern really, should only affect you marginally. There will be other schemes to control the transportation industry, if Uber gets out by choice or otherwise, they'll be someone else to take their place.

Both Uber and Lyft were shown the door in Austin, the city is still on the map, people are still going out drinking, and still getting rides home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I still wamt to believe.

But this is on the path to becoming a Lost Cause.



Jagent said:


> Uber has 12,000 employees? What do they do? This company produces nothing. No wonder they lose money.


They push buttons to adjust automated template answers over in India.

3,500 hundred are involved in Industrial Espionage.
From hoaxing Lyft to spying on Robo Car designs.
Another 2,500 are involved in God View and spying on employees and customers.
250 recruit uber kittens and spin smart car press releases.
1,200 work in Uber psy ops dept.
Lying to drivers and dangling carrot on sticks.
4,500 are full time Lawyers worked to exhaustion dodging court orders and lawsuits.



I_Like_Spam said:


> They need folks to fine tune the algorithms, write canned messages for patrons and partners who email the company so the computer can respond, write copy for the24/7 ads to recruit drivers, come up with new promo and brand expansion ideas, etc.
> 
> When you get the email telling you to report to the hub to buy a narcan kit, because of the launch of Uber OD, someone had to be paid to think it was a good idea.


Do you get an " UBER VIRTUAL BADGE" for that one?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber has a rotten foundation. It was built on chit. Now the chit is starting to melt. This is just a good idea gone horribly wrong.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Uber has a rotten foundation. It was built on chit. Now the chit is starting to melt. This is just a good idea gone horribly wrong.


It didnt " go wrong".
It was abused into oblivion.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

If only TK could control his power addiction.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Is there a lucrative market for Uber employee stock options once these people quit?


They need to run and run fast before the other 12,000 all hit the job market all at once !

There they will experience first hand the joys of OVER RECRUITMENT which they so gleefully wrought upon us !



ABC123DEF said:


> If only TK could control his power addiction.


Its not power its the Greed of trying to soak up every possible scrap before a Driver gets it.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Is there a lucrative market for Uber employee stock options once these people quit?


*Unicorns Watch In Horror As Uber Careens Towards A Possible Extinction Event: A Down Round*
*
https://markstcyr.com/2017/04/16/un...rds-a-possible-extinction-event-a-down-round/*


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd think power addiction and greed are somewhat synonymous...but that's just me! TK wanted to be King of the Transportation World.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Maybe, but it isn't your concern really, should only affect you marginally. There will be other schemes to control the transportation industry, if Uber gets out by choice or otherwise, they'll be someone else to take their place.
> 
> Both Uber and Lyft were shown the door in Austin, the city is still on the map, people are still going out drinking, and still getting rides home.


Uber wanted monopoly and started pricing war with lyft. If uber goes belly up or has to restructure it will have positive impact on drivers. I was doing fine until uber started lowering rates. In otherwards uber is the cancer in the mix.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> This is sure sign of trouble. There is no ipo on the horizon so uber is giving the lifers or those with insider knowledge a parachute before massive restructuring to try to save the company....


The problem is Travis. He is running the company into the ground just like he has done with every other company he has ever touched. He is the poster child for the vulture capitalist that leaves nothing but a dried husk into its wake when they are done looting it. He has structured the company stock so that it is impossible to fire him. One of the primary functions of any board of directors is to oversee the actions of management. In UBER's case the board is entirely impotent without the ability to fire Travis. Everybody recognizes Travis is the problem. He has the investors by the short hairs as they have to follow his actions lest they see their entire investment go poof, which I think is going to happen in the long run anyways. It is just so unfortunate that it was Travis that founded UBER. The whole industry could have been entirely different if it was almost any other individual.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Abraxas79 said:


> He has the investors by the short hairs as they have to follow his actions lest they see their entire investment go poof, which I think is going to happen in the long run anyways. It is just so unfortunate that it was Travis that founded UBER. The whole industry could have been entirely different if it was almost any other individual.


The investors were all privately recruited, and they have faith in Mr. Kalanick's judgment, otherwise they wouldn't have trusted their money to him. I'm sure that few if any of these investors will end up under the bridge if Uber collapses and they get nothing.

The industry was Kalanick's brainchild. He has a nifty transportation app, but instead of just marketing it to established businesses in the racket, he decided to go for the gold and seek worldwide hegemony in the ride for hire industry.

If anyone else develops the app, there is no Uber. Just cab companies around the world that have Uber brand functionality in their dispatching service, with traditional hacks responding to orders dished out on the app.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The investors were all privately recruited, and they have faith in Mr. Kalanick's judgment, otherwise they wouldn't have trusted their money to him. I'm sure that few if any of these investors will end up under the bridge if Uber collapses and they get nothing.
> 
> The industry was Kalanick's brainchild. He has a nifty transportation app, but instead of just marketing it to established businesses in the racket, he decided to go for the gold and seek worldwide hegemony in the ride for hire industry.
> 
> If anyone else develops the app, there is no Uber. Just cab companies around the world that have Uber brand functionality in their dispatching service, with traditional hacks responding to orders dished out on the app.


I think any rational person that is seeing how UBER is losing billions every quarter, would soon begin to question their faith in Travis. Travis maybe a creative genius but he has no clue how to run a company. Only a clairvoyant could say what would or would not have happened had some else developed the app.

I will give Travis credit for this much. Bribing and bamboozling city after city convincing them they are only a 'Technology" company has paid dividends, but the bloom is off the rose in this regards. It will be interesting to see if Travis gets to keep his billions as the lawsuits pile up and the phoenix comes crashing to the ground.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Abraxas79 said:


> I will give Travis credit for this much. Bribing and bamboozling city after city convincing them they are only a 'Technology" company has paid dividends, but the bloom is off the rose in this regards. It will be interesting to see if Travis gets to keep his billions as the lawsuits pile up and the phoenix comes crashing to the ground.


I don't think he has his billions yet, at least not in a usable form.

Its all tied up in the estimated value of the Uber enterprise, and has to be unlocked through the IPO process when he dumps a lot of shares into the public stock market.

No IPO, no billions. Although I'm sure he wealthy now, the untold billion dollar riches have yet to be realized.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Uber has 12,000 employees? What do they do? This company produces nothing. No wonder they lose money.


Who do you think man all of those Greenlight centers? Volunteers?


----------



## kfeels (Mar 22, 2016)

Travis as CEO is not allowed to request an Uber anymore!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> *Unicorns Watch In Horror As Uber Careens Towards A Possible Extinction Event: A Down Round*
> *
> https://markstcyr.com/2017/04/16/un...rds-a-possible-extinction-event-a-down-round/*


He Fails Grammar Forever.

Burns my eyes and pains my heart to even try to read this dude.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> He Fails Grammar Forever.
> 
> Burns my eyes and pains my heart to even try to read this dude.


I couldn't find any. Can you please list one? Being a foreigner, I would love to learn.



tohunt4me said:


> I still wamt to believe.
> 
> But this is on the path to becoming a Lost Cause.
> 
> ...


Well said. You get two badges. One for using your brain, and one for being hilarious.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I am stepping down as Uber CEO early July. Say hello to the new CEO.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

getoutofmycar said:


> About as good as Weimar Republic currency
> 
> View attachment 122819


"Hey buddy can ya float me a loaf of bread? I got this here wheelbarrow of money. You can keep the wheelbarrow..."


----------

